# Derrick Barge with a platform base on the hook!!



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

This is passing by us and has been all day.. looks like they are moving it to deploy as a reef or they would have picked it up onto a barge... :thumbup: Im 30 miles south of Grand Isle, La. right on the west edge of the Mississippi Canyon..


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

If you were to watch them drop it, would that be "Stealing someone’s private spot”? :whistling:  :laughing:


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

not sure ??? but it would be hard to hide it..lol i dont need any private spots... i just sit on here till one of yall go fishing then follow and zap.... lol i have enough run overs to check from charter buddies i dont think i will fish 2 spots twice this year....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

doesn't look like it has enough head room to pick it out of the water.


----------

